# Recommend me folk music



## Tarvos (Dec 2, 2008)

And I actually mean folk rock not neoceltic stuff like Omnia because that is great but I already know that.

i like these bands:

mostly autumn
bob dylan
bon iver
amy macdonald
dropkick murphys

also you can recommend specific albums for the pogues because I am too lazy to get any records.


----------



## see ya (Dec 2, 2008)

Tracy Chapman.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 2, 2008)

Iron & Wine
Kari Rueslåtten
Katharine Blake


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 2, 2008)

Loituma (If you're into Finnish)


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 2, 2008)

Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

In Extremo
Fiddler's Green


----------



## Retsu (Dec 11, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> In Extremo


I always thought this was the worst mittelalter band. If you like them, try Subway to Sally or Schandmaul.*http://www.last.fm/music/Schandmaul*


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't like folk metal like that at all. It's too kitschy.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 12, 2008)

Not even Battlelore? I think they're really good. They're not all fruity like, say, Finntroll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBzZLewtLAA


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 12, 2008)

Not listened to them, but I saw that band picture of theirs and goddamn they look like Elves who didn't get into be in the LOTR movies.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know what you mean by "Folk" (There is some ambiguity about it), but I would try Simon and Garfunkel. You might be interested in Bluegrass as well.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 17, 2008)

Folk isn't as ambiguous as you think it is. And he already likes Simon & Garfunkel. :P


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 17, 2008)

Simon & Garfunkel rule.


----------

